# New 27" Zilla's on Slasher B6



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Will get pics on the brute tonight! More are below....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

throw them mofos on! go home now! tell em you got the pewps!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good deal.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Will get pics on the brute tonight!


nice!

is there any warranty on the slashers, had my eye on the same setup but couldnt find any info


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good  
how do they ride?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ride GOOOOOOOD :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Can you tell a big difference from the old ones to those. Looks good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes big difference, I love these a lot more than I do the MST. Some of you from HL a while back rememebr that I was a big MST advocate, well, no more. Now, I'll be pushing the Zilla's!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


on the rims, they are just a _LITTLE_ more black than I like, but, I still like them.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: I been wantin sum Zilla's for Sooooooo long....


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Zilla's are beasts in just about anything you can run them through.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I love my zilla's


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have Zilla' envy


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

All I can say is.........



"SWWWEEEEETTTT"!!!!!


:rockn::rockn:
Just sayin'


----------



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks good, Zilla's are my next tire, wish they made them bigger than 28" for a 12" wheel.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are a few higher quality....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

few more


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Awesome:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I need to get some stuff and make it shine... i was all out of super shine when i hosed it off.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> I need to get some stuff and make it shine... i was all out of super shine when i hosed it off.


 
Keystone Blue:rockn:


----------

